# Snack Sticks



## fishwrestler (Nov 14, 2010)

One of my employees gave me some venison, and two days later another friend stopped by and dropped off some antelope meat. Seemed like the perfect opportunity to give snack sticks a try. I ground up 15 pounds of venison and 3 pounds of Antelope along with three pounds of Pork fat. Got to love the local butcher I have spoke of before. I went into his shop and said I needed some pork trim or pork fat. He asked which one do you want trim or fat. I told him what I was making and he walked away form the counter and said you need fat. He brings back a bag of fat. I say well educate me. What is the difference, he laugh and says the fat is free the trim I charge for. He hands me the fats and says have a good time.

I got busy and let the ground meat sit in the refrigerator for two nights. On the second  night I used Hi Mountain Snack stick cure. Mixed up 16 lbs of meat and stuffed them into casings. The first one was not stuffed enough. I got the hang of it after the first try. I used our Kitchen Aid as the stuffer. Now I know why everyone uses a true stuffer. I have made sausage before with large casings with no problems. When stuffing small snack sticks size casing the meat got a little mushy. I will be getting a sausage stuffer soon. I let then sit in the refrigerator over night . Pulled them int he moring and let them sit at room temp for an hour.  I hung them on the rack of my big Chief smoker. Let them go for 1 hour with just heat. Then added hickory smoke and smoked for 12 hrs until they hit 165. Took them out and gave them a cold water bath,.will need a bigger tub next time. Then cut them up and vacuum sealed them in bags of 7. The taste and texture was good. I think I need to make some more and spice them up.

Thanks again to a great site. With out it I  do not think I would have tried it.

Robert








All stuffed waiting for the smoker







Looking good after 12 hours of smoke







Cold water bath needs some improvement LOL







All Packaged up


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2010)

Those look great. Ill be doing some snacks next weekend


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

'

Man oh Man those look awesome and I bet the fellows will love them. Now for your ice bath I have used the old cleaned out 5 gal. bucket before. As far as the heat is your sticks I have used red pepper flakes in my sticks that I sent to the Army son when he was in Iraq. They wanted hot so I gave them hot. really hot. Now they seem to get hotter the longer that they sat too so be careful.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2010)

Robert,

Those look & sound perfect!

I'm betting they even taste better!

Real nice post too---very informative!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 12, 2011)

Those came out really nice You did well. !  I haven't made any of those in a couple of years, opting to make the big links. After seeing these I think I'll make some too. It's that time of year...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh yeah them is really nice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice job, they look awesome!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 15, 2011)

Those look delish!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks great must taste Even better


----------

